# water well hand pump



## airborne (Feb 22, 2012)

My father has a well thats 120 feet deep. Ive been looking online but wanted to get your advice on a good hand pump.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not an expert but from what I've read and shoped for about the most you are able to get from a hand pump is 30 foot of lift. And that's with a good large cast iron pump. If you know one better I would like to know


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

md1911 said:


> I'm not an expert but from what I've read and shoped for about the most you are able to get from a hand pump is 30 foot of lift. And that's with a good large cast iron pump. If you know one better I would like to know


True for a pitcher pump that _sucks_ water up by vacuum principle... 30 ft is max.

Bison Pumps are a different story, they _lift_ the water from deep wells.

A bit more expensive, but they deliver !

http://www.bisonpumps.com/deep-well-hand-pump.htm


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I had never heard of them that's cool. Thanks but their 8 times as expensive. Ill have to do some reaserch and see hwo they make them. Thanks again for the link. Also what about a trip style well bucket.simple and reliable.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Here is another thread on them.
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/water-well-hand-pump-8105/


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've had my eye on a Bison pump for a couple years now.. wish I had the extra cash..


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

They have a home made hand pump on here somewhere that you can make yourself, and it will lift water a good ways. It is like an oil well pump, with a succer rod. It is called a deep well hand pump.


----------



## airborne (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys the Bison seems like the best bet. Not that expensive when you think how important it will be when you have to use it.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

The home made hand pump will set you back less than a hundred. Plus, you can make your own stack of spare parts for it.


----------



## airborne (Feb 22, 2012)

where can I find info on the home made pump


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Try " missionary water well hand pump" and see what you get. It is a simple device using two check valves, a half inch pipe nipple, and you can make your own "leathers" for the pump part. Plus, you can make plenty of extras. I would rather not be beholden to a store. Plus, a long, slim well bucket with a flapper valve on the bottom may work too. We drill water wells, so ask me whatever, I'll try and help.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks I will check on it. You guys on this site are a lot of help.


----------



## WaterMaestro (Aug 15, 2011)

The most affordable solution is a flojak pump. It will lift water 150 feet and will pump it into a container or right into the house through an outdoor faucet. A 100 foot system is $449 with free shipping. Thats about half or maybe a third of other pumps. Plus it's made in USA. I love mine but I'm a little biased because I also own the company! Come on by to flojak.com and take a look or give me a call if I can help out--Watermaestro


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

How about a windmill pump to lift the water to a cistern. You can pump it out of that with a hand pump.


----------

